# Transformador placa electronica termo junkers



## luisvc91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola

Desde hace una semana mi calentador no enciende. Va conectado a 230V. El calentador es un junkers WTD11 KM E23
He desmontado la placa electroncia y tiene fundido un fusible de entrada. Lo he cambiado por otro igual y se funde al instante.
La placa tiene buen aspecto, pero el transformador (que es cerrado) esta abonbado por arriba. Creo que ese es el problema, porque el fusible que se quema es justo el que hay entre la entrada de 230v y el transformador.
El problema es que estoy buscando un transformador como este, pero no lo encuentro. He enviado un correo a la fabrica y me contestan que se hacen bajo pedido?

Otra posibilidad es comprar la placa electronica, pero a buen precio, que 190€ por la placa.... me parece excesivo

A ver si me podeis echar una manilla

Os dejo una foto con las caracteristicas

Por cierto, seria para comprar en España o que enviaran a España

Un saludo


----------



## angel36 (Sep 3, 2015)

hola luis,

don Fogo puso por ACA un buen tuto sobre probar trafos,
 si mal no recuerdo el Dr zoidberg armo otro,

leyendo un poco podrias ver si es o no el trafo el culpable, puede ser un componete de la fuente o la carga de la misma.

que probaste, como?. Para creer que fue el trafo el culpable.

Una foto de la placa completa que se vean los componentes seria ideal.

saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2015)

Deberías *desconectar todos los secundarios* y probar el transformador solo


----------



## luisvc91 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola angel

Pues comprobe que los bobinados no estuvieran en abierto. Uno de ellos me dio mas de 500 ohm...
Los otros dos bobinados me daban 10 ohm o asi

Lo intentare.

Un saludo



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías *desconectar todos los secundarios* y probar el transformador solo



Hola

TEndria que desoldarlo... y probar el transformador solo es medir la tension que hay en los secundarios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2015)

Si , con una lámpara serie con el primario , de 220V 40Watts.

La lámpara debería dar un pantallazo y/o quedar apenas amarilla


----------

